

Toronto startup community runs Hack for a Cause - sachinmonga
http://hackforacause.org/

======
sachinmonga
Hey everyone -

The goal with H4aC is to turn this into a movement.

We're trying to do the opposite of the TEDx model - minimize the red tape, but
maximize the support. We're trying to build a framework for running a
successful Hack and I'd love to get the HN community's thoughts on what we've
got so far (<http://hackforacause.org/build.html>). Borrowed heavily from
agile and lean principles, but scaling back the development cycle into 10
hours of coding is an interesting challenge.

We also relied heavily on tools like Dropbox and Github to centralize design
assets and plan on open sourcing all the code.

I'm actually amazed we were able to ship 12 code-complete products including
an API and I'd love to be able to build a framework to allow people in any
community to run a successful Hack. Planning is underway for events in Dublin,
Buenos Aires, Palo Alto, and Beijing and if you'd like to get involved or
create a new community please reach out!

Thanks,

Sachin

------
faridali
It's quite hard to describe that night. No egos, no ownership issues, and no
politics. Caring and talented people coming together, shipping revolutionary
products for an organization that is committed to freeing children from
poverty.

------
esotto
Also trying to open source all the code from the hack so future hacks and
causes can iterate what's already created.

------
dami
Great initiative guys!

